# Move to Spain (Barcelona) in a year



## kellyfrenchyy (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello all!

I am a French citizen who moved to the USA in 2007 under an E-2 visa with my parents. I have attended high school there, and now college. In 2012 our visa was not extended, and so I applied for a student visa to finish my college years, which I have received, while my parents moved back to France.
Next year I will be graduating with a degree in hospitality management. I am looking at my future, and want to move closer to my family, even though I love the USA (there are some drawbacks and annoying things, like anywhere).

I went to Barcelona for 3 days last week with them to go see this city that I have been looking at as a potential moving place. And I loved it! I loved the beach, the mountain, and the city. 
Now I am unsure of how easily I will find a job (as I have read threads about it earlier), if I will enjoy living there after a while, and the whole Catalan/Spanish deal. I am, I am good in Spanish in everyday conversation, but Catalan is the main language there.
Would a young graduate from hospitality mgmt who speaks French, English, and Spanish be able to find a job in Barcelona?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I wouldn't limit yourself just to Barcelona, but I think with a hospitality management degree and three languages you should do just fine.


----------



## kellyfrenchyy (Jul 17, 2013)

Elenetxu: where else would you recommend then for a young woman to live? I am not big on living in a big city, but living right on the edge I would not mind.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kellyfrenchyy said:


> Elenetxu: where else would you recommend then for a young woman to live? I am not big on living in a big city, but living right on the edge I would not mind.


have you thought of the Paradores?

they are govt owned hotels all over the country & I know that, certainly in our local one, they are trying to attract people with languages

I dare say you could get to move around the country if you worked for them...


----------



## kellyfrenchyy (Jul 17, 2013)

xabiachica: Thanks, no I have never heard of it but I am going to look at their website! I am mostly aware of the big world brands such as Marriott, Hilton, Accor, etc.


----------



## kellyfrenchyy (Jul 17, 2013)

Also, could someone tell me the average pay in Barcelona (or Spain) in those jobs? If you have any knowledge of it.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't know, but take into account that it will be less than in the US.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kellyfrenchyy said:


> xabiachica: Thanks, no I have never heard of it but I am going to look at their website! I am mostly aware of the big world brands such as Marriott, Hilton, Accor, etc.


they are all very different - some in quite historic & beautiful buildings

some not so much .............

Paradores de Turismo


----------



## kellyfrenchyy (Jul 17, 2013)

It really bums me that Spain's economy is bad when I am thinking of going there. What recommendations would you make as to where to live in BCN (I am not a fan of living inside the city, but on the outskirts), should I get with a roommate at first or not, etc.?


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I think it's best to get a room in a flat first so you have time to look around and get a feel
for the city. There are quiet neighborhoods, like Horta for instance, that are technically in the city, but have another kind of feel. The suburbs cities like Sant Cugat, Valldoreix are really oriented to families, and might seem too quiet for some. To be outside the city proper without a car can also pose a problem, or rather limit your mobility, especially when the trains stop running.I've lived in 5 different neighborhoods, within the city, and have found the most peaceful situation in Barrio Gotico where I now live, which by reputation is the most noisy. So....go figure


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elisa31bcn said:


> I think it's best to get a room in a flat first so you have time to look around and get a feel
> for the city. There are quiet neighborhoods, like Horta for instance, that are technically in the city, but have another kind of feel. The suburbs cities like Sant Cugat, Valldoreix are really oriented to families, and might seem too quiet for some. To be outside the city proper without a car can also pose a problem, or rather limit your mobility, especially when the trains stop running.I've lived in 5 different neighborhoods, within the city, and have found the most peaceful situation in Barrio Gotico where I now live, which by reputation is the most noisy. So....go figure


& before you start looking for a flat I'd make sure I had a job ready & waiting.....

or it will be an expensive long 'holiday'


----------



## kellyfrenchyy (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes I will apply in advance of course and maybe do some interviews via Skype, but I want to get information as early as possible to figure out what are the good places to live in, how-to's etc


----------



## Esperanza13 (Jul 19, 2013)

kellyfrenchyy said:


> It really bums me that Spain's economy is bad when I am thinking of going there. What recommendations would you make as to where to live in BCN (I am not a fan of living inside the city, but on the outskirts), should I get with a roommate at first or not, etc.?


Hi Kellyfrenchyy. 

I studied in Barcelona for 2 years and loved it, in fact it's my favourite city in the world! I think that Barcelona and Madrid offer the most job opportunities for you, especially with your language skills. I wouldn't be put off by the Catalan thing, I found that half of the population of the city is from outside of Catalunya anyway and speak little if any Catalan (international people and from the rest of Spain). I often had people start talking to me in Catalan and when I replied in Spanish they would quickly switch to Spanish for me. There are lots of international companies in BCN, however I have been told that if you work for a Catalan company they will expect you to know Catalan. As you are a French native I don't expect you would have too much trouble picking the language up if you decided to stay there. 

Regarding places to live, I lived in Gracia which is towards the back of the city and has a very relaxed and cool vibe about it. Especially the areas around the metro stations Joanic and Fontana. Be aware that it is an expensive city and the cost of rentals is quite high, so I would suggest you find a flat share at first until you get yourself sorted. Do a google search for a website called 'easypiso', I have used it a few times with a lot of success.

I hope that answers a few questions


----------

